# Funny Golf pics



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

:laugh:Hi all here is some humour for you all feel free to add more pics.:laugh:

Luke


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

and another Why are all the pics I insert coming in small as thumb nails??


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't see anything... :dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

me either now I'll look iin to it and try to get them back up sorry


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

You failure haha


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

skeener said:


> You failure haha


Be nice or you'll give North Carolina a bad name.

I'm going to be in NC tomorrow - I'll come up there to GET you!!!


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

I think most of the people in the mountains here give North Carolina a bad name. I have all my teeth and am not married to one of my cousins so I have nothing to worry about 

Where abouts in NC will you be?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

skeener said:


> I think most of the people in the mountains here give North Carolina a bad name. I have all my teeth and am not married to one of my cousins so I have nothing to worry about
> 
> Where abouts in NC will you be?


ROFL - I guess they tell the same jokes about themselves in NC as we did in Kentucky when I was growing up.

I'll be in Cary, a suburb of Raleigh. We'll be babysitting our grandkids while our daughter and son-in-law are at a wedding in New York.

Dennis


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

Well I think Kentucky is actually worse. I had to go to KY and WV to pick up a order of 2 motorcycles and 4 ATVs and the only towns that I drove through were trailer parks. Even the church was a doublewide.

Well if I wasn't about 5 hours away I would say we could go tread through some goose crap on the course.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

skeener said:


> Well if I wasn't about 5 hours away I would say we could go tread through some goose crap on the course.


There definitely were places in Kentucky that were like that. I grew up in Louisville.

I stop in Charlotte on the way, but I'm only in town for an hour before I catch the next flight to Raleigh. Where are you?


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

I am in the big ******* city of Franklin... well its about 10 miles north of Georgia.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

skeener said:


> I am in the big ******* city of Franklin... well its about 10 miles north of Georgia.


Do you buy you golf equipment at the piggly wiggly? I just had this picture of you driving a golf cart with a bag of moon pies and a case of Billy Beer. (Carter Era)


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

skeener said:


> Well I think Kentucky is actually worse. I had to go to KY and WV to pick up a order of 2 motorcycles and 4 ATVs and the only towns that I drove through were trailer parks. Even the church was a doublewide.
> 
> Well if I wasn't about 5 hours away I would say we could go tread through some goose crap on the course.


What kind of ATV's where they? I'm an MX racer myself, seasons about to kick off in 8 days.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think that I fixed the pics they're working for me now. Can everyone else see them?


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

Topflite_d2 said:


> What kind of ATV's where they? I'm an MX racer myself, seasons about to kick off in 8 days.


2 Can-Am Renegade 800s and 2 Can-Am DS 450s They were all still in the crates.


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I think that I fixed the pics they're working for me now. Can everyone else see them?


I still just get a blank screen when I click them


----------



## abraham (Feb 28, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Be nice or you'll give North Carolina a bad name.
> 
> I'm going to be in NC tomorrow - I'll come up there to GET you!!!


 Now Thats moderating.:laugh:


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

skeener said:


> 2 Can-Am Renegade 800s and 2 Can-Am DS 450s They were all still in the crates.


Dang talk about the most powerful ATV's in their classes.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Topflite_d2 said:


> Dang talk about the most powerful ATV's in their classes.


Look! Your 15 and into all this fun stuff; ATVs, motor cycles, golf, how come you have all the toys and I don't? Don't you know that he who has the most toys wins!


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Haha I'm sorry I'll be less fun from now on. :laugh:


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

broken tee said:


> Do you buy you golf equipment at the piggly wiggly? I just had this picture of you driving a golf cart with a bag of moon pies and a case of Billy Beer. (Carter Era)


I just saw this post. Well here is a funny story for you. There was one day on the course we ran out of beer so we drove about 2 miles on the highway in the golf carts to an Ingles to buy more beer.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

skeener said:


> I just saw this post. Well here is a funny story for you. There was one day on the course we ran out of beer so we drove about 2 miles on the highway in the golf carts to an Ingles to buy more beer.


We've got to play golf!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I still can't see the pictures. Am I missing something?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I still can't see the pictures. Am I missing something?


No Dennis, they are Austrailian pictures he put in negetives most people put in jpegs.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> No Dennis, they are Austrailian pictures he put in negetives most people put in jpegs.


It's just the time delay I can see the pics its just the fact that you guys are 12 hours behind Ausralia.:cheeky4:


----------

